# MLK Weekend Weather Outlook 2010



## billski (Jan 12, 2010)

As usual, my company gives me another Holiday I can't use.  Rather than avoid the weekend completely, I want to again pick a day(s) of best conditions and hit a "non-obvious" resort in NH or VT.

Factors:

- It appears the "warm up" will not be enough to affect snow conditions, so at this point, without a storm, "it is what it is"  though marked trails and even woods slack country are getting rather beat up.

Rumblings of a a snow event late in the weekend, which if it comes to fruition would be my first choice.

FIS prognosticators remain quiet on the forecasts suggesting nothing exciting this week, which impacts, at least the first part of the weekend.  Would be interested in continuing this thread as the week progresses and conditions evolve.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, quiet weekend so far with high pressure holding that storm to the south.  Take your pick of  NH resorts really.  Temps remain chilly enough...bit of a dip Saturday with a slight recovery Sunday (less wind Sunday to limit windchills).  Hope it helps.  

Cheers!
WC


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah, quiet weekend so far with high pressure holding that storm to the south.  Take your pick of  NH resorts really.  Temps remain chilly enough...bit of a dip Saturday with a slight recovery Sunday (less wind Sunday to limit windchills).  Hope it helps.
> 
> Cheers!
> WC



thanks.  Why did you single-out NH?  
What about that place to the west with a red chairlift?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2010)

Never in my life have I heard of a Holiday I can't use.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 12, 2010)

Meant to add VT too!


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Meant to add VT too!


  I'll bet Saddleback is the place to be on a Holiday!  Hmmmm......


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill

I can understand your desire to go to Magic and think that would be an excellent choice.  I saw either last year or the year before you made a stop at Dartmouth Skiway on a day it wasn't fully open.  If it is (I haven't checked) it would also be an excellent choice.  I have skied it on holidays before and it was never overrun.  If both mountains are open its a very entertaining day and at a very good price.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

